# Weed killer that won't harm annual ryegrass



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

I planted annual rye this winter to keep the soil in place for Bermuda next season. I have some weed patches popping up that I need to treat but everything I'm finding is saying that annual ryegrass is a weed it'll kill.

What can I use to treat the weeds and not kill the annual
Ryegrass ?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

It depends on which weeds are popping up.
Based on the time of year, I suggest looking into triclopyr. 
Although I don't see a label stating that it is safe for use in annual rye, the rye should tolerate triclopyr, assuming that the rye is established.

So, consider triclopyr (readily available as weed b gone clover, chickweed, oxalis or CCO), but I think that the smartest thing to do is to identify your weeds first.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

social port said:


> It depends on which weeds are popping up.
> Based on the time of year, I suggest looking into triclopyr.
> Although I don't see a label stating that it is safe for use in annual rye, the rye should tolerate triclopyr, assuming that the rye is established.
> 
> So, consider triclopyr (readily available as weed b gone clover, chickweed, oxalis or CCO), but I think that the smartest thing to do is to identify your weeds first.


Agreed I just read about every bottle of weed control at big box store and it only listed perennial rye safe and listed annual rye as a weed itself.

I'll get some pictures this afternoon to help identify them. I just noticed a patch under the ryegrass. The yard was all dirt 30 days ago so I'm thinking the topsoil I used had weed seeds in it.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

Kind of hard to see but it's just under the grass


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Does it frost there?


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

Movingshrub said:


> Does it frost there?


Not often, I'm in central Florida between Tampa and Orlando.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

robertmehrer said:


> Kind of hard to see but it's just under the grass


That looks pretty good for annual rye.
I see spurge in there. Triclopyr is, indeed, the way to go for getting rid of spurge. We usually mix it with a non-ionic surfactant. Alternatively, at least two of us have hand-pulled spurge this year, and I, for one, did not see it return. If the spurge outbreak is minimal, you could give that a try.
Also, if you go the triclopyr route, be sure that your bermuda is dormant. Triclopyr won't kill bermuda, but they are not friends.
I do see another weed, but I can't make the ID. You might want to pull it, take some more shots, and then post in the weed ID section.

I like that last picture. Your lawn is looking very neat and tidy.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

social port said:


> robertmehrer said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of hard to see but it's just under the grass
> ...


Sweet thanks for the info!


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/brushtox-brush-killer-wtriclopyr?cm_vc=-10005

Will this work? Only place I can find it.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

robertmehrer said:


> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/brushtox-brush-killer-wtriclopyr?cm_vc=-10005
> 
> Will this work? Only place I can find it.


Yes, that should be fine. Be exact in your measurements to prevent injury. I strongly recommend the NIS additive. A small amount of baby shampoo will work in a pinch


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

social port said:


> robertmehrer said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/brushtox-brush-killer-wtriclopyr?cm_vc=-10005
> ...


I picked some up earlier today and sprayed a couple spots to test. Thanks man!!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

robertmehrer said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > robertmehrer said:
> ...


Triclopyr is often slow-acting in showing visible damage to plants. Don't be discouraged if you don't see results right away.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Triclopyr suppresses bermuda grass.. While one application wont kill Bermuda, multiple apps could. Use with care. Don't use on damaged / diseased turf.



robertmehrer said:


> I picked some up earlier today and sprayed a couple spots to test. Thanks man!!


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

troksd said:


> Triclopyr suppresses bermuda grass.. While one application wont kill Bermuda, multiple apps could. Use with care. Don't use on damaged / diseased turf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just spot treated the areas where I was getting the weeds popping up. Went lite on it so hopefully this helps combat the patches.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

The triclopyr, and any three-way, should go after the broad leaf weeds.

For whatever grassy weed you have going on in there, triclopyr or three way isn't going to do to the job. The challenge is threading the needle of selectively targeting a winter grassy weed, without damaging the rye, and without killing the bermuda.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

^yes, the triclopyr will help with the spurge. The grassy weed will likely require a different herbicide. Pulling some in order to get better shots will help with the id.


----------

